# Torium 20 or Saltist 40H



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

I am looking to get a reel to put on a 12' heaver for surf fishing for Cobia or Sharks. Torn between the Torium 20 and Saltist 40H. I will be using 30lb mono and am looking to cast as far as I can. Line capacity is a must I gotta have at least 200 of 30 lb. It says the Torium 20 holds 420yds/20 and 300yds/25 how much 30 will it hold. Can I get some opinions.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the torium never owned a saltist though ..


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

It'll hold approx. 225yds of 30lb. assuming you use a .022" diameter 30# such as Berkley Big Game.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

the Saltist 40H will hold 270 yrds of 30# mono or 660 yrds of 40# braid. I own a Saltist 30H and am very happy with it but I have never used a Torium.
heres a link to a review of both http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/fishing-reels/21528-saltist-vs-torium-field-test.html

If you don't want to bother reading, the guy says they are both great reels and pretty much equal


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

I had them order the Saltist 40H, I didnt like the plastic lever on the torium or the thin side cover, feels kinda cheap.


----------

